# How would you describe this horse's facial markings?



## CloudsMystique

I wasn't sure where to put this thread.... I hope this is okay.



Anyway... Her papers say "Large star, stripe, and snip covering part of nostrils."

When she was registered, her markings looked like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3408/3241377162_8d8a8601f9_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3363/3523838532_75f1de941f_o.jpg

Her star was way bigger, and it was almost connected to her snip.



Now her star is smaller, and her snip is farther away from it.

Head-on: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3588/3459871955_179d3be769_b.jpg
Right side: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3548/3459872159_8297ff6ae3_b.jpg
Left side: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3333/3450600192_5d01753a62_b.jpg


Should I change it to "star and large snip covering part of nostrils and lip"? Or just "star and large snip"? Or something else entirely?

The reason I'm changing it is because of a spelling mistake, but I figured I might as well update her markings at the same time. Her leg marking is wrong, too. She has a partial pastern, and her papers say she has a coronet. If you look them up you will see that they are quite different.


----------



## mom2pride

I'd keep it as it is really, because her star is still rather large, the stripe is there, and the snip is definitely covering a good portion of her nose. I'd just correct the spelling.


----------



## smrobs

I am with M2P, I would leave it because that is still the markings she has. A baby's facial markings can seem to change I have noticed. Rafe's blaze doesn't seem nearly as prominent now that he is older but it is still a large blaze. I feel the same way about her, it is not quite as big as it seemed at birth but still larger than average.


----------



## iridehorses

Sorry to disagree but if given the option, I would change it to correct the markings. If I was a buyer and looked at the papers, I would question if that was the same horse. I'd want the papers to match the markings.

(beautiful horse btw)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

What she actually has is called an "interrupted stripe". I'm not sure if the registry logs this as a technical marking, but that's what I would call it. Typically, a snip just affects the muzzle not half the face.










Facial markings. Top row, L-R: Blaze, Stripe, Stripe (or thin blaze) and snip, Irregular blaze, Interrupted stripe, bald face. Bottom row, L-R: Faint star, Star, Star and strip, irregular star, snip, lip marking

_Reference = Wikipedia_
Horse markings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CloudsMystique

MacabreMikolaj said:


> What she actually has is called an "interrupted stripe". I'm not sure if the registry logs this as a technical marking, but that's what I would call it. Typically, a snip just affects the muzzle not half the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facial markings. Top row, L-R: Blaze, Stripe, Stripe (or thin blaze) and snip, Irregular blaze, Interrupted stripe, bald face. Bottom row, L-R: Faint star, Star, Star and strip, irregular star, snip, lip marking
> 
> _Reference = Wikipedia_
> Horse markings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




But a stripe is just a line.... Wouldn't it be closer to an interrupted bald face or blaze? That picture doesn't look anything like her markings.


----------



## chasin the dream

ok 1. ur horse is very photogenic. i LOVE the pictures of her shes gorgeous.

2. if i were in ur position, i would put down a star. bc she has well, a star.
3. then put down a snip bc she has a snip too.they arent connected really. they are both just oversized. that marking is really a snip.it doesnt go past either nostril either. but i dont know.if i were you i would just put star and snip.just make sure u add that they are however both very big or something to that effect.haha. goodluck.gorgeous horse.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

She technically only has a line - because her star is so big and her snip is so big, it gives the impression of a "blaze" but because it narrows down to a very thin line with a small interruption, it would be considered an interrupted stripe.

If you look at the bottom row, the third face has a "star and stripe". This shows how a big star can cause the stripe to not even look like a strip. That facial marking is almost identical to her upper facial markings, and then add the large snip with an upwards narrowing.

That's my opinion anyway, I'd consider her having more of a stripe then a blaze. She does have confusing facial markings, that's just my opinion on the best way to describe it.


----------



## CloudsMystique

MacabreMikolaj said:


> She technically only has a line - because her star is so big and her snip is so big, it gives the impression of a "blaze" but because it narrows down to a very thin line with a small interruption, it would be considered an interrupted stripe.
> 
> If you look at the bottom row, the third face has a "star and stripe". This shows how a big star can cause the stripe to not even look like a strip. That facial marking is almost identical to her upper facial markings, and then add the large snip with an upwards narrowing.
> 
> That's my opinion anyway, I'd consider her having more of a stripe then a blaze. She does have confusing facial markings, that's just my opinion on the best way to describe it.




Oh, okay... I see what you mean. So you think it would be "star, interrupted stripe, and large snip"?


----------



## SallyRC123

Can you say STUNNING HORSE?! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## CloudsMystique

SallyRC123 said:


> Can you say STUNNING HORSE?! She's gorgeous!!



Thanks


----------



## Jessabel

I would call it an interrupted blaze. It seems like the most specific one, but that's just me. she's gorgeous, btw.


----------

